# Signal doesn't go through BFD



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

For starters I should say I expected zero issues as using a DEQ 2496 has been easy so I figured this would go off without a hitch. Just want you to know I have an idea how this BFD should work. Also this is a used unit so maybe there's programming somewhere I've not discovered that the original owner used.

I hit the in/out button so it flashes and played Transformers and the bar graphs do not budge. At least I think those two small vertical bar graphs on the left should show signs of life unless the input is too low. Being as the bass pre out on the receiver drives the EP2500 I'd think the BFD should also be driven to usable levels.

I know juice is going from the BFD to the EP2500 because I pulled the jack out of the BFD and HUMMMM. If I hook the sub output direct from the receiver to the EP 2500 all works fine. 

The pre out for the sub is set at -10 or maximum on my receiver. The gain on the BFD is at -10. I've not tested output from the pre out with the cable I made but did pull the shells and I see no wild strand causing a short.

The first problem I think is that the bar graphs show no input unless I am missing something. I've gone through and programmed all filters in the first memory slot, I think. The reason I say I think is because the left 5 and 6 leds have lights on. Their memory checked out fine so I don't know why they remain on.

I assume you adjust which memory slot you're using is adjusted when hitting the store button.

Is there a mute somewhere? I've been through the manual back and forth a few times. I would certainly appreciate some help.:gah:

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When the IN/OUT button is flashing, all the filters are bypassed and the LED VU meters display the input level (rather than the output level, as is the case in other situations). So that's the best place to start.

I hate to suggest that if you're using phono jacks rather than XLR, it's rather easy to mix up the input and output plugs on the rear of the unit.

I would also check the cable again that you made.

If those two things don't get you anywhere, it sounds like the unit is defective.

brucek


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Brucek: Thanks for your help. It was indeed one of my cables but I was shaking so bad yesterday from meds that I could hardly solder at all. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.:duh: 

So far so good. Now for a sound card for REW being as my laptop's card is worthless for this.


----------

